# What should I have in background?



## coolmoments (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey there

I took a photo today and realized that if I change the background it may be more fun and maybe better?

Here is the original versison:




And down here you find photoshop version.. I actually don't know how it looks.. It kinda doesn't feel right..?

 

So my question is, is there any picture you guys think that may fit in the background? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 4, 2013)

how about one that looks real?


----------



## coolmoments (Apr 4, 2013)

Exactly !! That is my point.. The one I made didn't feel right, it didn't feel real!


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 4, 2013)

Whats wrong with the original background?


----------



## matthewo (Apr 4, 2013)

lol, at least match the tones.

I do like the original thought, but the horizon of the buildings isn't straight, and it might help if the camera was a little bit higher looking down more showing a little more of the background. I also feel the "horizon" between the background and foreground is cut in half too much. try to keep one 1/3 and the other 2/3s


----------



## deeky (Apr 4, 2013)

In your edited shot, as mentioned there is the tone issue.  But there is also conflict between light sources.  On the person, the strong light is very clearly coming from the left.  On the mountains in the background, the strong light is clearly coming from the right.  Take your model with you and find a background that works better.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Apr 5, 2013)

Not to mention dof differences xD


----------



## TMC (Apr 5, 2013)

looks like you should flip the person over and put a police car in the background.


----------



## coolmoments (Apr 5, 2013)

You are guys are totally right, it sucks The problem is; it took me a lot of time to take that picture. Since I am the model and I actually have no tripod. So it may be difficult to take the same shot again, but I can try next time I am there.  But in the mean while, do you suggest any picture I should use in the background? How can I make the picture better somehow? I feel like the original background is boring, and like Matthevo meantioned earlier, the horison of the building isn't straight.


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 5, 2013)

coolmoments said:


> do you suggest any picture I should use in the background?



Well nobody here knows what images you have the LEGAL right to use.  You cannot just take any image you want on the internet as you do not have the legal right to use it.


----------



## coolmoments (Apr 5, 2013)

Light Guru said:


> coolmoments said:
> 
> 
> > do you suggest any picture I should use in the background?
> ...


 Even if I don't publish the picture? Just keep it to myself...?


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 5, 2013)

Look through YOUR images and pick some you think might work.  OR you can pick up your camera and take one.

In my opinion it is obvious hat you did not visualize the image before you started making it.  Before making the image you should have decided how you want the finished image to look. While you were at the location im sure you saw the background, at that point you start thinking of what you want to replace it with.


----------



## coolmoments (Apr 5, 2013)

Light Guru said:


> Look through YOUR images and pick some you think might work.  OR you can pick up your camera and take one.
> 
> In my opinion it is obvious hat you did not visualize the image before you started making it.  Before making the image you should have decided how you want the finished image to look. While you were at the location im sure you saw the background, at that point you start thinking of what you want to replace it with.



Yes sir, you are right! 
But again, what kind of picture would have been nice in the background? Any ideas? Would have been nice with some suggestion, before I pick up my camera and shot one


----------



## deeky (Apr 5, 2013)

Do you want the image to convey the subject relaxing?  Contemplating?  Despairing?  

We can't see the subject's face, so we have to construct the message from their posture and their context (what they are looking at).  I think each different emotion requires a different background.  It's up to you to decide what you want to convey.  I wish art were as easy as someone else giving me the answers, but it's not.  It is way too personal for that.  We can help with tweaks and adjustments, but I think this situation is too big for us to really decide for you as the artist.


----------



## coolmoments (Apr 5, 2013)

deeky said:


> Do you want the image to convey the subject relaxing?  Contemplating?  Despairing?
> 
> We can't see the subject's face, so we have to construct the message from their posture and their context (what they are looking at).  I think each different emotion requires a different background.  It's up to you to decide what you want to convey.  I wish art were as easy as someone else giving me the answers, but it's not.  It is way too personal for that.  We can help with tweaks and adjustments, but I think this situation is too big for us to really decide for you as the artist.



Hey there  I am probably an bad artist  But you are totally right, different emotion requires different background. I was thinking a relaxing subject would actually be nice, something romantic maybe? Something that wake up feelings, quiet and peaceful? But I really don't know where to find that..


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 5, 2013)

coolmoments said:


> something romantic maybe?



Remember how is the dirt and dead grass in your foreground going to fit into a romantic scene?


----------



## coolmoments (Apr 5, 2013)

Light Guru said:


> coolmoments said:
> 
> 
> > something romantic maybe?
> ...



Haha very true, but what about something relaxing? I am really sorry for asking so much.. :hug::


----------



## runnah (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## coolmoments (Apr 5, 2013)

Haha finally! It wasn't what I expected, but it is still nice. I like the idea! Really nice of you trying! But if we have a peaceful backround, how would it be then?


----------



## DGMPhotography (Apr 5, 2013)

runnah said:


> View attachment 41388



I approve. :thumbup:


----------



## Ilovemycam (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm no expert, but #2


----------



## coolmoments (Apr 6, 2013)

Ilovemycam said:


> I'm no expert, but #2



I didnt understand, #2 what? You like the second better? Which one is the second?


----------



## coolmoments (Apr 6, 2013)

I tried once again, is it a little better?


----------



## jake337 (Apr 6, 2013)

The problem, for me, is that the subject doesn't look relaxed.  The subject looks like they are doing sit-ups.  Maybe a scene from a gym looking at some women working out?


----------



## coolmoments (Apr 6, 2013)

jake337 said:


> The problem, for me, is that the subject doesn't look relaxed.  The subject looks like they are doing sit-ups.  Maybe a scene from a gym looking at some women working out?


yea it seems so actually. But you had a brilliant idea with the gym scene and some women working out.. My girlfriend will at least get jealous  Just have to find a gym scene in nature with some hot woman now... hahah


----------



## DGMPhotography (Apr 6, 2013)

OK... here's the thing. Retake your picture. I know and completely understand where you are coming from - I do the same thing. I take a picture and spend more time trying to fix it than trying to take a good picture in the first place. This book I'm reading now says that the actual taking the picture is what you spend the least time on! What you spend the most time on is preparing and visualizing the shot, and that's what you need to do. To answer your question... If you're  really set on changing the background I would definitely try to make sure the lighting matches the parts of the shot you want to keep, and make sure the shot you use as the background is your OWN. Other than that, just keep at it, and post your results!


----------



## deeky (Apr 6, 2013)

I think DGM has it right - just retake the picture and get it right from the start.  Neither of these latest two work.  The color tone is a lot closer, but you still have the light source issue.  The light on your subject is coming from the left and behind the camera.  But the backgrounds you have put in both actually show the sun on the exact opposite side of the subject.  Do some quick math - add up the total time you have spent trying to find different backgrounds and then put them together with your subject.  I bet you could at least get out to a park or something and get a similarly themed picture in less time.


----------

